# New acquisition



## M_Milaguet (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Before I move this, any reason this is in the Photography section?


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 12, 2016)

It was the best picture I could take of it?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Lovely watch and no arguing with your reasoning either :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Which is new, the camera or the watch?

Later,
William


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 12, 2016)

Neither... though if you guys had some suggestions as to the best, cheapest lens to get for a Canon EOS 600D, to get into watch photography, that'd be super!


----------

